# Gulf Fishery Update



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahoy, 
The Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council met in New Orleans last week to talk fish. The following is an overview of what was discussed at the meeting. I will follow up and post documents and dates for the public hearings that will be conducted on amberjack, red snapper, spiny lobster, and more. If you have any questions please don’t hesitate to contact me directly at [email protected]. 
Your Chum, 
Emily Muehlstein
Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council

Grouper Allocation- 
The Council has asked for analysis of existing allocations and alternatives for reallocation for gag, red grouper, and black grouper. Allocation is the division of Total Allowable Catch for each fish stock between the commercial and recreational fishing sectors. Council will be presented with results of the analysis (by the Southeast Fisheries Science Center) in April 2012 and decide whether or not to move forward with development of new allocation options at that time.

Amberjack-
The last greater amberjack stock assessment determined that the stock continues to be overfished and undergoing overfishing. In response, the Council’s Scientific and Statistical Committee adjusted the Acceptable Biological Catch level for 2012 -2014. In Reef Fish Amendment 35 Council considers options that will adjust the current annual catch limit so that it is no higher that the new Acceptable Biological Catch level. 

The Council has selected preferred alternatives for the actions in this amendment, and public hearings will be scheduled for sometime in January 2012. 

Stay tuned for more info on the upcoming amberjack public hearings. Documents will be posted along with meeting dates and times as soon as arrangements are made. 

Red Snapper-
Fall Season Options and 2012 Total Allowable Catch
The Council is developing an amendment that may change the structure of the red snapper season and possibly increase the 2012 total allowable catch. Preferred alternatives have been selected for some of the actions in this proposed amendment, and the Council is expected to take final action in February. Documents will be posted as soon as possible. 

Restrict Individual Fishing Quota Transfer
When the red snapper Individual Fishing Quota Program was established it included a provision that would allow any U.S. Citizen or permanent resident alien to buy and sell shares beginning in 2012. The Council is developing an amendment that may limit the transfer of red snapper IFQ shares and allocation to commercial reef fish permit holders. Public hearings will be held to gather public opinion on this amendment sometime next year. 


Spiny Lobster
To minimize impacts the spiny lobster fishery has on endangered sea turtles, smalltooth sawfish, and elkhorn and staghorn corals, the Council is drafting an amendment that considers: 
1.	Creating closed areas to reduce the destruction of corals. – the Council’s preferred alternative would prohibit spiny lobster trapping in areas near endangered coral colonies.
2.	Using trap line marking requirements to reduce species interactions with gear – the Council’s preferred alternative takes no action on this item.

Dates, locations, and documents for Public hearings will be made available as soon as arrangements are made. 

Goliath Grouper
The harvest of Goliath Grouper has been prohibited since 1990. The Gulf Council has decided to convene a panel with the South Atlantic Fishery Management Council to explore methods to move the goliath grouper fishery beyond moratorium and find ways to collect information that will help analyze stock status. 

Vermillion Snapper
The latest vermillion snapper stock assessment found that the stock is neither overfished nor undergoing overfishing. As a result, the Council is preparing a framework action that would increase the 3.42 million pound whole weight vermillion snapper catch limit that was proposed in the Generic Annual Catch Limits/Accountability Measures Amendment. 

Crew Size and Income – Reef Fish Amendment 34
The Council reviewed a public hearing draft and chose preferred alternatives that:
1.	Eliminate the income requirement for Gulf Commercial Reef Fish Permits
2.	Increase the maximum crew size to four for dual-permitted vessels

The Council plans to take final action on Amendment 34 during its January/February meeting in Mobile, Alabama. 

Sector Separation
The Council discussed issues relative to possible management scenarios that would separate the recreational sector into sub-sectors. The Council asked staff to develop a scoping document on sector separation and present it to the Council during the April 2012 Council meeting in Corpus Christi, Texas. The draft document will consider alternatives for allocation decisions and how those decisions translate into Annual Catch Limits and Annual Catch Targets.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

GandyGirl said:


> Restrict Individual Fishing Quota Transfer
> When the red snapper Individual Fishing Quota Program was established it included a provision that would allow any U.S. Citizen or permanent resident alien *to buy and sell shares beginning in 2012*. The Council is developing an amendment that may limit the transfer of red snapper IFQ shares and allocation to commercial reef fish permit holders.


 
I simply find it hard to believe that we, the American fishing public, have allowed this to happen. Buy and sell the right to catch a keep to fish? When it goes into effect, the inevitable will happen, those with the deepest pockets will "bid" up the price to a point that only a very few will ever get to keep a red snapper. 

We need to vote the idiots on the council out of office...oh that's right. They were never voted in. These are flunkys doing the bidding of Heir Lubchenco. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

What the [email protected]&$? How much more screwed can we get? Flawed data, and screwing the private and "small". Commercial sector! What bs!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

By small, I mean the charter guys and girls!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> What the [email protected]&$? How much more screwed can we get? Flawed data, and screwing the private and "small". Commercial sector! What bs!


 


Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> By small, I mean the charter guys and girls!


LoL. 

with respect to "screwed" by fish regulators, as a private recreational snapper fisherman I can tell you that I feel like I have a loose sphincter muscle as well....


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

*Forgive my optimism*

I venture to say that is good news for Red Snapper.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

blah blah fisheries blah blah you're getting screwed blah blah blah 

same shit, different species... 

I find these information postings from FWF and the Gulf Counsel (read as "scum-bags-for-hire") about as interesting and unpredictable as Jersey Shore or Lindsay Lohan... "really?"; just more people acting like fools and getting paid to do it




When fishing is outlawed, only outlaws will have fish!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If it was up to me.... I'd say give the growing numbers of recreational anglers a bigger portion of the TAC so we don't over fish which ever species. After all we are the public and all those fish swimming around out there are a public resource.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> LoL.
> 
> with respect to "screwed" by fish regulators, as a private recreational snapper fisherman I can tell you that I feel like I have a loose sphincter muscle as well....


I did not mean to leave all of us out! I fish recreationally, and spearfish as well. Believe me I would love to see some normal regs!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Kim said:


> If it was up to me.... I'd say give the growing numbers of recreational anglers a bigger portion of the TAC so we don't over fish which ever species. After all we are the public and all those fish swimming around out there are a public resource.


That is the best thought I have heard yet Kim!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

36 gulf coast legisalators just sent a letter to congress saying no to catch shares and sector seperation, hello noaa can you hear the people talking. At the oversight hearing the lady only had one letter from a recreational fisherman supporting catch shares and that was a handpicked person placed on the board. up north when they did catch shares 79% of commercial boats were parked first year, check facts on recreational fishing alliance, sign up for free news updates in fight against noaa and others.noaa just asked congress for 56 million to push ahead catch shares even while congress has said no, especially at congress oversight hearing on obamanas executive order on protection of sea order signed into law july 19 2010.I watched this hearing live on web , can still be pulled up


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

besides that abc news special report said 86% of our seafood now comes from overseas.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

rfa also said that noaa does their research on commercial catchs that target 12 to 14 in snapper, cause they made the most money on this size fish. also stated that they dont use data from recreational fisherman. on some studies sciantists have said there are plenty of 15 to 19 year old snapper around. I have caught a lot of big snapper 15 to 20 lbs while fishing for mingo, with small hooks and bait trying to avoid red snapper. excuse my spelling, ive been retired a long time, gives me plenty time to research this stuff all day.


----------

